# Knitting group. Akron,Ohio/Kent,Ohio Area.



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am looking for a knitting group to join in the Akron,Ohio/Kent,Ohio Area. Or interested knitters who would be interested in starting a group.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Cocoa, try the churches in your area. Many churchs have Prayer Shawl Ministry groups, I know that St. Paul's Episcopal on Market St in Akron does. I am active in a knitting group at my church in Medina. Also check with your local Library and yarn shops. Designing Women might know of groups. Best of luck and enjoy


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in Elmore, Ohio, not sure where you are..??


----------



## PBGVluvr (Oct 24, 2012)

I am in Kent and would be interested.
Judy


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Judy, my name is Elaine. I live in Mogadore. I would like to be in or find a way to start a knitting group with knitters who can share their knowledge and expertise with each other. I recently started attending a knitting group at the Ellet Library, with knitters and crocheters but they they don't seem to share that much. I don 't know exactly what I am looking for or how to go about starting a group. If you have any suggestions I would love to hear them. 

My skill level is probably somewhere between easy and intermediate. I started seriously knitting about 20 years ago when I took lessons for a while. At that time I did a lot of sweaters but then just stopped. I started working again and seemed to put the knitting aside. A year ago I started again because I wanted to knit socks. I knew how to knit with double pointed needles and I was able after a little trial and error able to teach myself. I have in this time knitted a lot of socks! Currently I decided to make myself a sweater - a cardigan. It is not a n elaborate pattern, but a little challenging since I am out of practice. However I am able to follow a pattern pretty well an am plugging away. 

If you have some interest in trying to pull a group together or talk about this possibility please feel free to contact me. 

I live in the Mogadore village proper and I am somewhat familiar with Kent. However Kent takes Ina lot of territory.


----------

